# Hilton Head weather next week



## Joyce (Feb 16, 2006)

I've noticed on the internet that the weather this past week has been pretty good. Next week looks awful, rain all week!! Should I believe the internet and bring my umbrellas, or do those of you in the area know differently. Hope the news is good. This is our 10th year going and we usually hit pretty good weather, in the upper 50's to low 60's. Thanks


----------



## Janette (Feb 16, 2006)

Wish you could have been here today and tomorrow. Hubby and I took a nice walk and then sat by the pool this afternoon after he finished golfing. Lots of folks were swimming in our Sun City heated outdoor pool. Tomorrow is to be 75 but it goes downhill after then. Most days say 30% so maybe part of the day will be ok. At least you don't have to shovel rain. Where are you staying? I'm not sure we will get to the island this next week but we would love to meet you. Email me a phone number and where you are staying. These 10 day forecast often change so we'll keep our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 17, 2006)

Janette, I'm jealous.  The weather has been warmer here the last few days and a lot of snow melted, but there is still too much left.  Tomorrow we are  heading to Scottsdale, and it is going to get cooler there all week.  Now, high's 60's instead of 70's.  Grrrr


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hope it is better the following week, we will be there February 25 for a week.


----------



## searchin (Feb 17, 2006)

*Conflicting Forecasts - Think Positive*

I looked at three sources:
Accuweather - forecast of 60 Mon, Tues., increasing to 65 later in week.  Very little rain.
Weather.com - Rain almost every day (boo).
5-Day Local (Island Packet newspaper) - clear early, temperaturre of 60.

Think positive - I believe you'll have more good than bad.  Enjoy.


----------



## jme (Feb 17, 2006)

*HHI weather*

The only people who know the HHI weather accurately are those who are there and looking out the window. Any "forecast" will be only partially right. My personal prediction is for partially sunny skies with intermittent rain, with highs between 40 and 72. This past week here in Georgia has been heavenly, and WE'RE supposed to be at HHI all next week, too, for Pres' week. The official forecast is for cooler temps and more chance of rain than not.... but anything is possible on the coast, as it could be raining in Savannah or Myrtle Beach (south or north of HHI) , and perfectly clear at HHI.....or the reverse. Actually I don't care.....it'll be great anyway...sure wish it could be 70 and clear, but this is February, folks! As all of my previous posts regarding HHI weather in the Spring, I can consistently say that the Spring weather is inconsistent. Prepare for either. I would definitely take light to medium jackets and umbrellas. We are. (Plus, all that tends to chase away the rain and cool weather.) Regardless, we'll be wining and dining and allowing my 16-y.o. daughter to take 3 friends!!! They won't sleep a wink for all the giggling and movie-watching and music-listening they'll do. Luckily, we'll have two adjacent units and another adult as a guest too....AND gorgeous indoor pools/jacuzzis !  Can't wait. jme


----------



## Janette (Feb 17, 2006)

Just got out of the outdoor pool. Car thermometer said 81 today but that was probably on the road. It is heavenly here. Come on down.


----------



## Joyce (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow!! Hope we get some of that sunshine. We will be delayed one day. We took a voluntary bump and will leave tomorrow. It will be cold here, in the 20's all weekend. Whatever we get in H H will be a gift. Thanks for your info.


----------

